# Red boy in KY shelter



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My third rescue was listed as an Irish Setter too. Those deep red goldens can really fool somebody!

I hope and pray he gets rescued.:crossfing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you e-mail any rescues yet? I could help e-mail if you want.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Yes, would you please email GRRAND in KY
Here's a list of the G.R. Rescues

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed GRRAND


fyi for future reference, always look for the rescue that covers the area the dogs are in and email them the posting. You can find the nationwide list, as well as Canada, here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I'll do that now.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed heartland, middle tennessee, tennessee valley, and grrand


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I emailed GRRAND
> 
> 
> fyi for future reference, always look for the rescue that covers the area the dogs are in and email them the posting. You can find the nationwide list, as well as Canada, here:
> ...


 
THANK YOU!

Too much time is wasted by sending to Golden Rescues that either do not cover the area the shelter is in or when Rescues are contacted out of state!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The people in the Lincoln Co. shelter are great. Willa came from there and they were extremely helpful. If I'm able to get free this week, I may even try to go up there for the hour drive and check in on her myself.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Frisco in KY*

Got this response from Hillary, the volunteer at Lincoln County this afternoon. Looks like he is safe but she will contact me if things fall through.

I actually was contacted by a potential adopter before I even got him posted out; they saw him on Petfinder. And there are also two rescues that want him if the adopter decides not to take him. But I will let you know if something happens with all of them. 
He has been tested with dogs, but I have no way to check him with cats or kids at the shelter. He seems to be pretty easygoing, so I would think he would be fine. 

Hillary
Black Cat Rescue
Liason for the Lincoln Co Animal Shelter 

Thanks Guys, will let you know if I hear anymore. He is a LOOKER


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Good new Hali's Mom. Thanks for checking on him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom and Finn*

Hali's Mom and Finn

Hali's Mom: Thanks for checking on him!

It would be wonderful if he gets adopted, but until it is for sure, we will be looking for news. Please let us know what you hear!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Per the animal shelter, this boy is on the way to a rescue in New York.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*goldengirltn*

Goldengirltn and Kathi

Thank you so much for checking on him and it's wonderful to hear he's on his way to a rescue in New York.

Thanks so much for checking on him both of you!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually got to see this boy yesterday evening. I took a little detour coming back into town and he's just a big fluffy ball of happiness. It was almost like he knew he was leaving soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeremey*

Jeremy

Thanks so much for stopping to see him and posting about him!
So happy he is being saved!!


----------

